# Storage Building



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

This is a storage building I'm building for a client. Ever run of the block is filled with concrete and a rebar extending from the footing to a top bond beam with the custom steel trusses welded and bolted into the rebar. All wood on the project has been treated with a fire retardant. The walls are rated for EF5 wind, the roof is rated for EF3 wind. The doors are layered steel and sandwiched with Kevlar and tied into the inner steel structure and will stop a 45 caliber. The doors also have 6 bolts that extend into the concrete when locked and are rated for EF 5 wind. It's an ugly little building but it's kinda badass.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

So what is the building's stated purpose?


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

It will house notes.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

Geek999 said:


> So what is the building's stated purpose?


It's (probably) a safe house.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> It will house notes.


Ah! He must be a musician because that really sounds sweet.

What is the roofing material?


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Caribou said:


> Ah! He must be a musician because that really sounds sweet.
> 
> What is the roofing material?


3/4 fire retardant plywood screwed down and shingled. I would have built the building different if it were mine. That building with a parapet wall would be storm indestructible.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

All that and just OSB & shingles. I once had to break into someones house for them. I removed some shingles, cut a hole in the plywood, and went in the house through the attic access. That's the simplest & cheapest thing to repair. 
It helped that they were able to tell me approximately where their attic access was, so I could cut the hole close by and not have to crawl around the attic searching for it.

Great building you're building though.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

jeff47041 said:


> All that and just OSB & shingles. I once had to break into someones house for them. I removed some shingles, cut a hole in the plywood, and went in the house through the attic access. That's the simplest & cheapest thing to repair.
> It helped that they were able to tell me approximately where their attic access was, so I could cut the hole close by and not have to crawl around the attic searching for it.
> 
> Great building you're building though.


Yes, but notes are not worth stealing, you can't collect them if you did. Just papers that need to be kept in a safe environment. File storage, I'm not the engineer, just the cheapest contractor.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I get it. I'm not complaining. I wish I would have built my house about that size and that strong. (young and stupid when I built)

I build things everyday the way other people want it just because my price is good. I do get some people to "better" things once in a while. That feels good.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

jeff47041 said:


> I get it. I'm not complaining. I wish I would have built my house about that size and that strong. (young and stupid when I built)
> 
> I build things everyday the way other people want it just because my price is good. I do get some people to "better" things once in a while. That feels good.


I rarely build custom things and damn sure not custom homes. I generally build spec unless it's worth my time.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I would tell my customers what I thought was the best way to go and why. Sometimes I would give them options and prices. I would usually end up saying something like, you have to live with it and it is your money so what do you want to do? Unless it was dangerous, illegal, or immoral I would do as they wished. Well, at least nothing dangerous or very illegal.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

Hashbrown, great build, how far apart is the rebar? 

Secured storage is a great business, the bank probably owns this one, but others will lease space (the bank may lease to together lenders as well). Those with basements usually hold document below at the bank. 

Not just notes, financial statements, client documents and processed applications, old DDA records, etc. Holding periods required vary to the document beyond the business transacted, as you know such as a title company holding closing documents. 

Banks are great clients, title companies, medical records, RE brokerages, stock brokers, insurance brokers, attorneys, bill collectors, I could go on....many businesses have compliance requirements. Holding periods can be anywhere between 3 years to over 15 years, talk about low vacancies..... 

You ought to look into it, build one yourself and hold it.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Ozarker said:


> Hashbrown, great build, how far apart is the rebar?
> 
> Secured storage is a great business, the bank probably owns this one, but others will lease space (the bank may lease to together lenders as well). Those with basements usually hold document below at the bank.
> 
> ...


Every block cell has rebar extending from the footing to the top bond beam the bond beam has 2 #5 rebar running all the way around the top. Then every cell and the bond beam are filled with concrete.

It for a private company and is for note storage only. My father and a partner started the company 25 years ago. Dad retired 2 years ago and sold his share of the business to his partner.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

Ah, got it, I doubt the wolf can huff and puff and blow that down! Took some time for that! It will probably be filled in no time. Low bidder,  
You did good man!


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

I finished the little building a couple of weeks ago, complete with state of the art alarm systems, dry fire system and explosion proof fixtures. It has heat and air and a dry air system to keep the moisture down. It's an ugly little building but it was fun to build.


----------

